# free 75gal tank NJ ?



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

hey guys i was looking through craigslist and came across this ad for a free 75gal tank the guy is unsure of the exact size but thats what he posted.. heres the link free fish tank (75g?)


----------

